# Corky's Memphis-style Coleslaw



## jude (Oct 14, 2004)

Corky’s Memphis-style Coleslaw

This is the best slaw I’ve ever tasted. Many of the ingredients are the same as in other coleslaws—the difference must be the celery seeds, vinegar and mustard. Don’t leave anything out. It’s perfect.

1 med head cabbage, shredded                 2 med carrots, peeled and grated
1 green bell pepper, seeded and diced      2 T grated onion
2 cups mayonnaise                                   ¾ cup sugar
¼ cup Dijon-style mustard                       ¼ cup cider vinegar
2 T celery seeds (I use half of this)           1 t salt
1/8 t white pepper

Place the vegetables in a large bowl, set aside.
In another bowl, mix together all of the remaining ingredients. Pour over the vegetables and toss well to combine. Cover the coleslaw and refrigerate for 3 to 4 hours for the flavors to blend.


----------



## crewsk (Oct 14, 2004)

That sounds really good jude!


----------



## jude (Oct 14, 2004)

It is. I was asked to bring coleslaw to church for a funeral dinner which was always catered by a "click" of elderly widows that like to always do things and have things done for them in their own way. The next time I saw one, guess what? They asked for the recipe. I guess you're never too old to learn new tricks.


----------



## crewsk (Oct 14, 2004)

That is very true jude!


----------



## mudbug (Oct 15, 2004)

jude, Corky's was my favorite BBQ joint when I lived in Memphis.  You wouldn't happen to have Corky's potato salad recipe, would you?


----------



## jude (Oct 15, 2004)

No, I don't have the recipe for their potato salad. Sorry.


----------

